# New To Archery, First 3D Shoot tomorrow :)



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

CEastman.


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

My advice to new 3D shooters is to make sure they go and have fun, don't try and compete with your friends that have been shooting 3D for a while. If your 3D course has a fun shoot, shoot it. You will need to shoot a lot of 3D's to get good at judging yardage. I am the president of our archery club in N.C. and I try to make sure the beginner 3D shooter has a great time and doesn't leave the range discouraged because of losing arrows. If you can shoot from a stake or pin that has a 30 yard max that should help out alot. Good Luck and most of all have fun.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

3D archery can be extremely discouraging in many ways. Judging distance and elevation changes is an art that takes a lot of time. I judge my distance, shoot it, then get the actual yardage with a rangefinder. Also, losing arrows sucks!!! keep your head up, take advise, be willing to try new things, but most of all, HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## CEastman (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I am so excited to go again, I was in my own lane originally, which kinda sucked cuz I had noone to help but after 4 targets, the group ahead of me had me shoot in with them, they helped alot, cuz I forgot my binos and my contacts (rookies). I felt like I shot very well for only owning a bow for a month. I out shot a few guys there, ended with a 283. The two guys in my group want me to join the league I was stoked  they shot 287 and 311 so I was right in there. Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## URBINA (Nov 2, 2009)

plain and simple HAVE FUN !
who cares if you don't score high


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## CEastman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Advice on getting a sponsor*

I have done 2 league shoots, and will be in my first 3D Comp. tomorrow in Mt. Pleasant, Utah. I am committed to becoming one of the best 3D shooters around. Keep an eye out :: I really wanna eventually be sponsored... Any advice?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------

